

THINK: OpenTable for the barbershop industry; Tell me what you think - r_powell

As someone who travels a lot and often look to get my hair cut in different cities, I noticed everywhere I go the barbershop experience SUCKS! From long waits, to double booking, to CASH only, I could go on-and-on.  In addition, after speaking with barbers I noticed inefficiencies in regards to managing clients, revenue, and promotion. I seized this opportunity to create myBarber – a mobile and web app that brings both barbers and clients together and more. Check us out at http://www.mybarberapp.com<p>Note: Our primary target market includes self-employed barbers (~ 1 out of 2) who essentially pay a booth fee at a shop and/or travels to clients. These individuals have an incentive to increase revenues and happen to be primarily of minority descent and thus exclude a lot of the franchised hourly shops (Quick Clips, etc.)<p>A few questions I have included:<p>1.	Any ideas on how to validate prior to building anything?  
a.	One idea is to manually get the barbers schedule paired with an email  list of people I solicited interested in getting discounts on haircuts for example at off-peak times (Mon-Wed.).  This adds value to the barber (more $ at off-peak times) and thus proves myBarber can eliminate headaches and increase client base.<p>2.	How would you make money?
a.	Possible revenue model: barbers pay us a monthly subscription in exchange for the POS, client and revenue mgmt. system used all through the mobile app.  FREE for their clients to find, search, book, and rate them.<p>3.	What do you see my biggest obstacle?
a.	One huge challenge: How to find these barbers who are often in small urban shops with limited web presence.  Possible Answer: partner with barber schools.<p>If you have any other questions or comments please feel free to post or shoot me an email, thank you for your time and consideration.
======
404error
My girlfriend is a hairdresser, I'll run this by her and give you more
feedback.

In the mean time this is what pops into my mind:

* What about the people who don't care to go to anyone else other then their regular barber?

* Do you think they're will be push back since you are creating more work for the barber who has a pretty simple process. (cut hair, small talk, sweep hair)

* Also, a lot of places do cash only and you are going to create a paper trail of money, where some might not want it. (Shocker: Some people don't report all of their earnings.)

Is there a reason why you are not including the other 50% of the population
(women). I would think salons would be more interested in this service than
barbershops.

Since my girlfriend works in this industry I too have tried to think of ways
to solve some of these problems for her. My idea was to create a simple
scheduling/ calendar web app that is mobile friendly. The Barber/Hair Dresser
can use their smartphone to scheduled appointments. If the barber makes their
schedule public, on the salon/barber shop website clients can go and see what
particular days and times are open. The client can then submit a request for
certain day/time and the barber is notified(maybe email, or sms - twilio). The
barber/ hair dresser can then approve the date and the client is notified.

~~~
r_powell
Hi, thanks for the quick response.

In regards to your questions: 1\. Regular customers can schedule their
appointments regularly and have "VIP" status that gets them FREE haircuts as
they refer the barber new clients and take advantage of exclusive promotions,
think 'daily deals" the barber can push out to preferred clients.

2\. There will be some push back for barbers who dont embrace technology and
don't mind a simple list. However, for those who are more tech inclined and
time conscious (ex. barbers on the go and barbers who joggle multiple jobs).
Also, we hope ourt early adopters, young tech-savvy barbers right out of
barber college (looking to build clientile) can influence that older group. I
do AGREE the app has to be very simple or they wont use.

I do plan to expand to salons, massage therapists, and tattoo artists but
network is mostly with barbers. The thought, "get it right for one niche" and
then expand was my thinking.

Your idea for your gf is right on. I would love to hear her feedback and more
on your progress.

Thanks.

3\. Our view is that we provide more value than just a POS. In the vent they
wish to not use the payment portion, they still have promo on the mybarberapp
website, client and sched mgmt features.

------
sharemywin
Biggest problem I see how would a customer find your app? And how do you get
enough users for a barber to care?

Also, what would be the benifit of this over groupon's scheduling?
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/groupon-debuts-scheduler-
to...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/groupon-debuts-scheduler-to-
streamline-online-bookings-for-merchants-consumers/)

I'm not sure your target market is big enough. men that don't use franchised
shops, want another barber, and search for an app.

I'm not trying to be discouraging, but i think you may want to pivot your idea
a little. On the plus side I like the website.

~~~
r_powell
Hi sharemywin,

This is not an app you could simply stick in the app store and expect people
to come. We are planning for a more organic bottom-up approach where we focus
on getting all the barbers on board say in one city and offering incentives
for barbers and customers to refer others. For example, if a customer refers 3
new clients, he gets a free cut.

2\. Scheduling is not new. Our benefit is more of an all inclusive service
that not only offers scheduling but a service specifically focused on barbers
and clients and thus includes more than just scheduling most importantly a web
presence (most barbers idea of high-tech is a facebook page with pics). Note:
i have not checked out hte link but will read through after work.

3\. I agree this may not be the largest niche, but consider two factors:

1\. limited competition can lead to domination. it's a fact that as a minority
myself the general sense is that we "consume" technology built by others but
not vice versa.

2\. May be the potential to expand to other verticals (tattoo artists, massage
therapists, salons, etc.)

I rather pivot early with feedback such as this than wait til I spent all my
$$$ :)

Thanks again.

------
anoldguy
I realize you're doing the "Lean Startup" approach, but if you don't have
actual quotes from customers or users, you might want to remove that section
from your website. Are you based in Louisville, KY?

~~~
r_powell
Hi anoldguy,

Thanks for the feedback. Most definitely agree and will remove ASAP.

In regards to location, I am currently in Northern Arizona.

